# Is this too much exercise for a dog?



## vizsla

When a dog(high energy dogs) are fully developed to begin running, how much is too much exercise? I plan on running my dog 6-10 miles 5 days a week and have a longer run once a week;which is up to 14 miles. I will be walking him in the afternoon also.


----------



## gorgeous

I think as long as the dog is built up to that amount of exercise then they will run as long as you want them too! Wow you must be super fit too!:thumbup:


----------



## vizsla

Thanks...I run a lot on the road though as there isn't many trails around here do you think that will be OK? Also, I know this may sound a silly question but whislt running with my dog he may go to the toilet, is it stupid to put a harness on him with/or a small dog backack that I could stach the poo in?


----------



## Guest

How old is you dog!


----------



## beltabout

How will you know if your dog is tired?
What will you do if the dog is too Tired to continue?

Forced running for dogs needs some careful consideration, age, terrain, are just two. 

There is lots written on the subject I would spend some time on a search engine and then also talk to your vet.


----------



## OllieBob

Lots of things to think about. With a lot of road work a dogs paws can become raw and bleed so gradually work up to that distance, maybe start with 1-2 miles and go up by half a mile every 3-4 days. 
Running on hard ground a lot can lead to joint problems. The dog won't always signal to you it is getting sore until it is really lame. Dogs normally vary their speed over distance which avoids injury.
What time of the day are you planning on running? Early morning or late evening would be best as the weather warms up. Dogs can only lose heat via sweat glands in their paws and by panting.
You will need to carry water for yourself and your dog as well as maybe a basic first aid kit. 
How would you get the dog home if they became lame?


----------



## Mydass

My Spaniels often come with me when I am exercising my horses. We will do 10 miles and the dogs will do a lot more.

As long as you build it up slowly the dog should be fine.


----------

